# New tattoo!



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2009)

I cannot tell you how happy I am.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 3, 2009)

Dude, that's a pretty sweet looking piece.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome dude! Looks great! I might get one myself one day, but I can't decide on what I would want. Both my Dad and my brother have multiple tattoos, and they're always poking fun at me for being the weird one in the family without one yet ;-)

Chris


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

Fishy  (message too short)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 3, 2009)

ow......................


----------



## coinman (Mar 3, 2009)

Jimmy Lindfors her in sweden has the only cube tattoo i know of! 






The two hands and the cube is placed at the right side of his breast if i remember it correctly (it was sometime sins i saw it, he has not been to any competitions sins 2006). He and a friend also has the cubewise.se cube store.


----------



## qazefth (Mar 3, 2009)

so how many sets in total do you now have?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats Hadley, I know you have been thinking about (and saving for) this one for a while



coinman said:


> Jimmy Lindfors her in sweden has the only cube tattoo i know of!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
At Euro 2008 there was a guy with a cube tattoo on his calve. I don't know his name though


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 3, 2009)

At the Lexington Open there was also a man with a cube tattoo on his calve. I didn't catch his name thouth.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 3, 2009)

Clancy has a cube tattoo on his calf, maybe that is who you mean?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Clancy has a cube tattoo on his calf, maybe that is who you mean?


Nope, it wasn't Clancy on both occasions. I would have recognised him.

I just checked: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005COCH01 unless he was there only as a spectaror it wasn't him


----------



## DavidCalvo (Mar 3, 2009)

Arnauld, he was Josep Pastor, a big friend of mine from Madrid.

He was also in the Madrid Open

He has a 3x3 and a 2x2 in each calve. He's body is covered by tattoos!

I'll ask for his permission to add a picture.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2009)

Mike Bennett has a tattoo of some kind of cube pattern on his arm. I haven't seen him around for a while though.


----------



## DavidCalvo (Mar 3, 2009)

Here it goes a photo that shows Josep Pastor's calve tattoos.








Edit: No way to embed a picture?


----------



## MaO (Mar 3, 2009)

Hadley, that is one nice tattoo you've got there!
I really like the design!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> ow......................



Indeed. My first tattoo(Forearm) wasn't too bad. This one hurt. Bad.


----------

